
Aging signs reversed in mice by killing senescent cells - JumpCrisscross
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/business/biotech/sd-me-senescent-cells-20170321-story.html
======
mkempe
Any advice for a software engineer who wants to learn to produce peptides such
as FOXO4-DRI involved in this study? [1] It can be bought online, for non-
human applications. [2]

[1]
[http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(17)30246-5.pdf](http://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674\(17\)30246-5.pdf)

[2] [https://www.novoprolabs.com/p/foxo4-dri-
peptide-318716.html](https://www.novoprolabs.com/p/foxo4-dri-
peptide-318716.html)

~~~
RichardHeart
I don't think this can make peptides, but it's affordable if you want to
experiment. $150 gene editing kit [http://www.the-odin.com/diy-crispr-
kit/](http://www.the-odin.com/diy-crispr-kit/)

For the peptides I'd mine the published papers for any data regarding how they
created their peptides in their research. I wish I were smarter.

